# Another Craiglist pup



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Any idea what breed he may be? Very cute + very close to me = very tempting...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

He's very cute. Oh wouldn't your children love that. Maybe part Hav, part Wheaten? Cannot tell much from the photo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cute - it almost looks like the guy is holding back his ears, or holding him by the scruff of the neck! I wonder if you could tell better if his ears were forward.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I emailed them about the puppy...they are estimating he is 8 mos old in the posting. Will let you know what I hear...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Roh--oh...I would say a wheatonezer too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like some kind of terrier in the mix. I'd love to see more.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

He does look a lot like my wheaten Graham did. He was a great dog - I still miss him!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't tell, but he sure is cute!
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the response that I got:

He's a short hair terrier like the dog Benji. My neighbor moved out of state & could'nt take him along. I've had him for about a week, very good loving dog needs a home. I already have 3 so I cannot keep.......Thankyou!


Doesn't tell me much about what he could be. Maybe I'll ask for more pictures...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim- The pics are hard but my first guess was a westie mix by the shape of the head.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've also learned that he's 7-10 lbs., minimal shedding and housebroken. It all sounds good, but not sure I want to deal with shedding.


----------

